# مشكلتي مع ابني



## besm alslib (6 مايو 2010)

*سلام ونعمه*

*موضوعي اليوم شخصي *

*من شي ساعتين كان عندي موعد مع مدرسة ابني المدرسة المسئوله عن الصف *

*المهم كنا بنحكي عن ابني بشكل عام *

*لكن اتفاجئت بيها بتقول ان ابنك عندو مشكله وهو حكالي عنها*

*فبسالها مشكلة ايه قالتلي خوفك عليه هو حكالي انك مش بتخليه يخرج مع اصحابه*

*وبتفضلي دايما لو خرج قلقانه عليه بشكل كبير *

*المهم بتقول احنا لازم نتفق*

*ابنك لازم يخرج كل يوم مع اصحابه لو ساعه عالاقل اكيد هنحطلو شروط يعني *

*لازم يلتزم بالوقت ولازم يفضل الموبايل دايما معاه ويفضل نشيط وكويس بالمدرسه*


*مشكلتي ان انا عندي اولادي هما حياتي وبخاف عليهم فعلا من الهوا *

*وهنا البلد هي كويسه بس بخاف عليهم يمكن يتعلم شي مرفوض اووووو*


*المهم انا وافقت لاني طبعا عايزا ابني يكون مبسوط وكونو يقول لآنستو على الموضوع ده*

*معناه ان هو فعلا متدايق منه وخايفه ياثر عليه بشكل سلبي*

*طبعا انا عارفا ان المنطق بيقول اسيبه يخرج وانو هو 13 سنه يعني حتى لو في سوريا*

*كان هيخرج ويلعب مع اصحابه عادي *

*لكن خوفي عليه اعمل فيه ايه وحرصي انو ميتعلمش اي شي وحش كمان *

*انا ممكن اخلي بالي في البيت والمدرسين  بالمدرسه لكن لو خرج مع اصحابه هضمن ازاي *

*انو ميتصرفش غلط وخصوصا انو دلوقت في بداية سن المراهقه وزي مبيقولو كل شي ممنوع مرغوب*



*انا طولت بالكلام بس حبيت اشرح المشكله بالتفصيل *


*اتمنى اعرف رايكم بصراحه مهما كان *

​


----------



## candy shop (6 مايو 2010)

عزيزتى بصى اهم حاجه فى الموضوع انك تبقى عارفه مين هما اصحاب ابنك 

وامهاتهم كمان  علشان تكونى  مطمنه  مينفعش اخرج ابنى مع اصحاب متعرفيش عنهم حاجه 

انتى اتعرفى عليهم ولما تحسى انهم كوبيسين يبقى خلاص مفيش مفر يخرج معاهم  على اسس معينه

وطبعا تابعيه على الموبايل اول مره  وربنا يخليهولك ويحافظ عليه
​


----------



## besm alslib (6 مايو 2010)

candy shop قال:


> عزيزتى بصى اهم حاجه فى الموضوع انك تبقى عارفه مين هما اصحاب ابنك
> 
> وامهاتهم كمان  علشان تكونى  مطمنه  مينفعش اخرج ابنى مع اصحاب متعرفيش عنهم حاجه
> 
> ...



*ميرسي حبيبتي على مرورك ورايك اللي اسعدني*

*بس هي المشكله اني حتى لو عرفت اهاليهم وبشكل عام اصحابو انا عارفاهم كويس وبشوف اهاليهم باجتماع الاهالي*

*يعني في تواصل من بعيد لكن المشكله اني مضمنش الاولاد نفسهم لاني معرفش بيفكرو ازاي *

*وهو اساسا مشاكس ومشاغب جدا وده من اسباب خوفي عليه *

*وبالنسبه للموبايل ما هو مطلع عيني ههههههههه وشكيتو لمدرسته اليوم لانه بياخد الموبايل*

*وكل ما بتصل فيه حتى بعد ما يخلص دوامه بلاقي الموبايل مقفول ولما يرجع يقول نسيت افتحه*

*يعني من الاخر مضمنش انو يخلي باله من الموبايل*​


----------



## peter88 (6 مايو 2010)

هو الخوف الزيادة مش مستحب
لكن قليل منه هو المطلوب عشان ميبقاش فى اهمال
13 سنة يعني ابتدي يكبر وهو نفسه بيبقي محتاج انه يحس انه بقي راجل
فبيعوز مجال من الحرية شوية
وده طبيعي ومش غلط انه يطلب كده
بس طبعا لازم يبقي فاهم انه مسؤول عن كل تصرفاته
ويبقي واعي ويعرف يفرق بين الصح والغلط
وطالما هو متربي فى الكنيسة ومرتبط بيها
والخدام بيتابعوا معاه يبقي مفيش داعى للقلق وربنا موجود
وفهميه انك بتحبيه وعاوزه مصلحته 
بجانب انك واثقة انه هيكون راجل مسؤول عن نفسه
ولما يرجع اطمنى عليه وشوفيه انبسط ولالا....
لان مفيش مانع انه يخرج ويعرف الدنيا ماشية ازاى 
ويعرف ازاى يقدر يتعامل مع الوحش والحلو لانه هيكون مجربهم بنفسه
ولما يتحط فى ضيقة يطلب الحكمة من ربنا
وصلي له وصلي لنا وربنا يحافظلك عليه
ومرسي لاتاحة الفرصة لينا للمشاركة


----------



## ABOTARBO (6 مايو 2010)

*سلام ونعمه أستاذتى :
أنا لقيت موضوع ممكن يفيد حضرتك عن كيف نحمى ابنائنا من اصدقاء السوء...
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=132765

على فكرة استاذتى لما نصلى للاولادنا أكيد ربنا له كل المجد بيحميهم وبيخاف عليهم أكتر مننا لانه هو اللى قال فى كتابه المقدس:
حافظ اللاطفال هو الرب.
ربنا يحافظ على أولادكم بصلوات أم النور العدرا مريم
آمين
*​


----------



## besm alslib (6 مايو 2010)

*



			هو الخوف الزيادة مش مستحب
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*


> * لكن قليل منه هو المطلوب عشان ميبقاش فى اهمال*




*المشكله ان خوف الام بشكل عام وخوفي بشكل خاص شي تلقائي مش بالايد*

*



			13 سنة يعني ابتدي يكبر وهو نفسه بيبقي محتاج انه يحس انه بقي راجل
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*


> * فبيعوز مجال من الحرية شوية*
> * وده طبيعي ومش غلط انه يطلب كده*




*كلامك فكرني بالمدرسه لما قالت تخيلي اننا دلوقت بعد تلت سنين تفتكري ابنك هيكون ازاي لو فضلتي تحاصريه بالشكل ده *

*وهو ده اللي قلقني شويه هههههههههه*

*



			بس طبعا لازم يبقي فاهم انه مسؤول عن كل تصرفاته
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*


> * ويبقي واعي ويعرف يفرق بين الصح والغلط*




*المشكله انه برغم دخوله بمرحلة المراهقه الا انو لسا صغير وصعب يكون مسؤل عن تصرفاته بشكل كامل*

*



			وطالما هو متربي فى الكنيسة ومرتبط بيها
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*


> * والخدام بيتابعوا معاه يبقي مفيش داعى للقلق وربنا موجود*




*وضعنا بالنقطه دي خاص شويه *

*



			وفهميه انك بتحبيه وعاوزه مصلحته
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*


> * بجانب انك واثقة انه هيكون راجل مسؤول عن نفسه*
> * ولما يرجع اطمنى عليه وشوفيه انبسط ولالا....*
> * لان مفيش مانع انه يخرج ويعرف الدنيا ماشية ازاى *
> * ويعرف ازاى يقدر يتعامل مع الوحش والحلو لانه هيكون مجربهم بنفسه*
> * ولما يتحط فى ضيقة يطلب الحكمة من ربنا*




*المشكله فيا انا وفي خوفي عليه ازاي اتخلص منه وهل صح اني اسيبه ولا*

*خوفي هو شي طبيعي ولازم اكون حريصه جدا *

*



			وصلي له وصلي لنا وربنا يحافظلك عليه
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*
*آميــــن يا رب*

*



			ومرسي لاتاحة الفرصة لينا للمشاركة
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*
*انا اللي بشكرك على مرورك ومشاركتك برايك *
​


----------



## besm alslib (6 مايو 2010)

abotarbo قال:


> *سلام ونعمه أستاذتى :*
> * أنا لقيت موضوع ممكن يفيد حضرتك عن كيف نحمى ابنائنا من اصدقاء السوء...*
> * http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=132765*
> 
> ...





abotarbo قال:


> *
> *
> ​





*اشكرك اخي على مرورك الغالي*

*وعلى تعبك وان شاء الله هقرا الموضوع *

*وانا معك بكلامك ان ربنا بيخاف على اولادنا اكتر مننا بس محدش يقدر ينكر وجود النفوس الشريره *

*اللي بيتخطى شرها اي تفكير وبتاذي اي شخص *

*وهو ده سر خوفي وققي*




abotarbo قال:


> *ربنا يحافظ على أولادكم  بصلوات أم النور العدرا مريم*
> * آمين*




*آميــــــن يا رب *

*وشكرا اخي على دعوتك الغاليه*​


----------



## النهيسى (8 مايو 2010)

*

أولا الرب يحفظ لكم أولادكم

الخوف الزائد مرض من الأم وبهذ الشكل يصبح الطفل فيما بعد أنطوائى
لازم حريه شويه مع متابعه  ............. أحذركم من الخوف الزائد


​*


----------



## besm alslib (8 مايو 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> *
> 
> أولا الرب يحفظ لكم أولادكم
> 
> ...



*شكرا اخي على مرورك*

*ويمكن هو نوع من المرض فعلا بس اللي متاكده منه ان ابني مش انطوائي بالمره ههههههههه*

*بس انا معك ان الخوف الزائد سئ لكن اوقات في حاجات بتكون غصب عننا*

*وخارج عن ارادتنا بي انا فعلا خلاص قررت اني هخليه يخرج مع اصحابه *

*لكن للامانه لسا الخوف جوايا بس اهو بعالج نفسي بنفسي *

*مره تانيه شكرا ليك اخي على نصيحتك الغاليه ومرورك المميز*​


----------



## *koki* (8 مايو 2010)

بصى انتى مفروض تخافى عليه بس مش لدرجة انك تحبسيه
و كمان اعرفى هو بيروح فين (اسأليه طبعا لكن مش تراقبيه لانه هيتضايق)
و قوليله انه لو مش فاتح الموبيل مش هتخرجية تانى فبالتالى هيفتحه
و لو مكنش فاتحة فى مرة نفذى العقاب بانه مثلا ميخرجش لمده اسبوع
لانك لو منفذتيش ممكن يستهون و يقول هى كل مرة تقول كده
و متخرجيهوش كتير يعنى مش كل يوم ممكن مرة او مرتين فى الاسبوع
و خلية يلتزم بمعاد
و بعد ما تبدئى تخرجية تابعية شوفى كلامه اتغير للوحش ولا للحلو تصرفاتة ايه
و كده
و طبعا اتكلمى معاه كتير عشان لو مش بتكلمى معاه مش هتعرفى تصرفاته مش هتعرفى و صل لاية​


----------



## youhnna (8 مايو 2010)

*الاخت بسم الصليب

مفيش داعى لقلقك دة صدقينى

سيبى ابنك يعيش حياته الطبيعية ودورك تراعية كنسى وبيتى

خوفك دة ممكنيؤثر عليه سلبى فيما بعد على شخصيته

سلميه للمسيح وهو قادر يحفظه​*


----------



## besm alslib (8 مايو 2010)

*koki* قال:


> بصى انتى مفروض تخافى عليه بس مش لدرجة انك تحبسيه
> و كمان اعرفى هو بيروح فين (اسأليه طبعا لكن مش تراقبيه لانه هيتضايق)
> و قوليله انه لو مش فاتح الموبيل مش هتخرجية تانى فبالتالى هيفتحه
> و لو مكنش فاتحة فى مرة نفذى العقاب بانه مثلا ميخرجش لمده اسبوع
> ...



*شكرا يا قمرايه على مرورك ونصيحتك الغاليه*

*وهو ده فعلا اللي هعملو ان شاء الله*

*بس هي زي مقولت المشكله من جوايا انا بس انا اقتنعت خلاص اني لازم اسيبه يخرج*

*بس زي مقولتي هقولو لو موبايلو مفتحوش دايما همنعو *

*وان شاء الله ميحصلش اي شي من اللي بخاف منو *

*شكرا الك حبيبتي مره تانيه على نصيحتك ومرورك المميز*​


----------



## besm alslib (8 مايو 2010)

youhnna قال:


> *الاخت بسم الصليب
> 
> مفيش داعى لقلقك دة صدقينى
> 
> ...



*ما انا عشان خايفه من ان عدم خروجو ممكن يؤثر عليه سلبي*

*حبيت اسال ايه التصرف الصحيح*

*وخصوصا اني ببلد غريب وبخاف كتير عليه *

*بس انا معك هو لازم يخرج وانا اقتنعت بالراي ده وبدعي بس ان ربنا يحميه*

*شكرا الك اخي على مرورك ونصيحتك الغاليه* ​


----------

